# How many white clouds in a 20 gallon tank?



## Obi1Goosie2043 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon tank with four guppies, one female betta, and 3 white clouds. The other white clouds died, so I am left with only three. 

I was thinking of buying about 7 more and make them a group of 10. That would make it so I have 15 fish in my tank. Is that too much? They are all small fish? Or should I only get five more and make it a group of 8? What do you think?


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

It's best to sort of "test out the waters".
The more fish you add, the more crowded it will be, and the more possibility of problems of arising. I think that you should try to keep the numbers as low as possible without stressing out schooling fish by keeping them in tiny numbers. I would go for a group of 7 whiteclouds.

Also I am curious, do you have problems with your betta and guppies? My female would always injure my guppies so I stopped putting them together. I think that she liked to bite their frilly tails.


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043 (Oct 22, 2013)

otter said:


> It's best to sort of "test out the waters".
> The more fish you add, the more crowded it will be, and the more possibility of problems of arising. I think that you should try to keep the numbers as low as possible without stressing out schooling fish by keeping them in tiny numbers. I would go for a group of 7 whiteclouds.
> 
> Also I am curious, do you have problems with your betta and guppies? My female would always injure my guppies so I stopped putting them together. I think that she liked to bite their frilly tails.


Nope. I seem to be okay with my guppies and female betta, they all get along and sometimes they actually swim together. But for the most part, the female betta just ignores the guppies. But maybe I just have a calm, not aggressive female betta. 
I have about 4 guppies, and that seems to be a good amount for the female betta to handle.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well they shouldnt really be together, due to the major temp difference. Bettas like 78-82, guppies like 75ish, and white clouds like 67-72. But since they are minnows they will adapt, but not thrive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

